# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Gần 1k ảnh nền cho ios

## issco

Đây là bộ sưu tập gồm nhều thể loại gồm: thể thao, ảnh logo, nhân vật , hoa cỏ... rất nhiều cho ae lựa chọn phù hợp với sở thích của mình 

Tải về: bit.ly/2NJKhCl

----------


## mauthietke247

Cảm ơn bác chia sẻ, đã tải về và đã sử dụng, nó khá đẹp

----------

